# More on Windows 7



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.redding.com/news/2009/jul/26/tech-ed-windows-7-improves-ease-of-use/

Can not wait to try it myself


----------



## iRemedy (Dec 2, 2008)

you know you can start using it now?

_http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/_


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Will save that link IRemedy at the moment i only have one computer (yes only one) unpacked, once i know where i will be working perminantly i will be getting a place and i want to have one with each of the operating systems on it this one XP and one with Vista and one with 7, can not wait, at the moment only getting temp jobs doing my best to get something perminant before i take on a place of my own. I feel like i am way behind things only having one comptuer but reckon its better than none.

Thanks again

Serena


----------

